# My incredibly small MAC collection...



## JCBean (May 28, 2007)

I'm photographing it now because I hope to expand it quite a bit this year, so I want to look back on how small it used to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Actually, up until February this year, I only owned two MAC eyeshadows, one lipstick (still do actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and one Lipglass-so I suppose I haven't done badly for three months worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lip/Lustre/Plush glasses up close:






L-R: Florabundance, Love Nectar, Fashion Pack, Viva Glam V, Viva Glam VI, Big Kiss, Pink Lemonade, Lychee Luxe (mini)

Lipglosses+ Brave Lipstick and Petting Pink tinted lip conditioner:






Eyeshadows + Belightful Irridescent Pressed Powder+Zoom Lash Mascara:






Eyeshadows Back Row L-R: Scene, Shale, Moth Brown, Green Smoke

Eyeshadows Front Row L-R: Phloof, Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe.

xx


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 28, 2007)

NIce collection =) I want all those pretty lipglasses and you have a beautiful selection of neutral shadows.


----------



## Hilly (May 28, 2007)

great collection! Its fun to watch it grow!


----------



## macface (May 28, 2007)

love all your shadows.


----------



## JCBean (May 29, 2007)

Thanks girls-I'm a bit of a Lipglass addict (actually I'm a lipgloss addict in general hehe), I want to move onto more pinky colours now!

Glad you like the eyeshadows-I like to play it a bit safe here, bright colours don't really suit me, but I like to throw in the odd green, teal and plum here and there.

I have a list of about 15 eyeshadows I want to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also on my list are:

Strobe Cream
MSF in Shimpagne (eBay is my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
CCB in  Virgin Isle and Improper Copper and whatever Blushes suit me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking xx


----------



## Pinkalicious (May 29, 2007)

very nice collection!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 29, 2007)

great collection... can't wait for it to grow!!


----------



## JCBean (May 31, 2007)

Thanks TIERasta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm itching to go and buy everything on my list


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

I like your collection!! Green smoke looks good with honey lust! That's also a lustre.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Clamster, funny you should say that, I got Honey Lust last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will try them out together tomorrow! Thanks for the tip!

Since I posted those pics, my collection has already grown, I now have:

Honey Lust shadow

Black Tied Shadow

Shroom Shadow

Sweet William creme blush

Dolly Mix sheertone shimmer blush

217 blending brush

Freckletone lipstick
And am waiting on MSF in Shimpagne


----------



## Hilly (Jun 22, 2007)

Shroom is AWESOME as a highlight. Its so smooth and pretty.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

I totally agree Hdirenzo, it's fab! And so much less 'in your face' than Phloof, which looked a bit tooo bright hehe.


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 4, 2007)

aww well you have more than me!
we'll get there though..=)


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Lovely collection!


----------

